# Gyuto wip



## Beau Nidle (Nov 9, 2016)

A while back I picked up an offcut of damasteel (half price!) from my steel supplier with the intention of making a gyuto out of it. It wasn't ideal, being 4mm thick when usually I'd start with 3mm but I figured what the hell. Mistake number one.

I roughed out the profile, realising too late that the billet wasn't really big enough for a gyuto. Not to worry I thought, I'll just do a shortened tang on it and weld an offcut of my offcut to it later. Mistake number two. Mainly a mistake because my welder packed up and so I decided it would be fine to do the grinding on it as it was, and I'd get round to welding the tang together later. Well it was unsurprisingly really difficult to hold it to grind it with a short tang, but I managed it. Probably made doubly difficult by the fact that I HT kitchen knives before doing any grinding to them. Never mind.

I just discovered I have almost no pics of the process, so you'll have to imagine grinding hardened steel down from 4mm thick to about 2.5mm at the spine and trying to keep it even. Even with a good grinder and a 36 grit belt it was tough going.

Yesterday I did a quick test etch to it, which looked like this






A quick trip to a stone showed a couple of spots that needed some more work with a fine belt, so I did that today, and did a full etch on it before doing a final check of the edge. Next will be a weld of the tang at last and then handling.


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow that is some patternweld you got going. Really like it. So no coresteel? Just damascus all the way thru?


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 9, 2016)

Wonder how they even make a pattern like that. It doesnt look like your regular twisted.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Nov 9, 2016)

Just damascus. It's made by damasteel in Sweden if you want to check out their other patterns, steels are RWL34 and PMC27. This one is the Rose pattern.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 9, 2016)

That came out unique and pretty cool... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Beau Nidle (Apr 17, 2017)

Long time between updates. Here it is almost done, including the extra steel I welded onto the tang to make that a better length.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Apr 19, 2017)

Finished knife in my kitchen:


----------



## Matus (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice work! I know exactly what you mean with "long time between updates"


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 19, 2017)

That was worth the wait! Beautiful work, both the blade and handle. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## jessf (Apr 19, 2017)

Keep it coming.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks guys! I have a suji that's been forged to shape that I'm doing the grinding on at the moment that will fill the top spot on that knife rack.


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 20, 2017)

Very nice work!


----------

